# Kirby TV Channel Launched!



## ShinyLatios (Jun 24, 2011)

Completely unexpected, Kirby TV launched and wiiconnect24 users got a message about it.

It is currently available in the (european) shop channel for free.

Every monday and thursday, a new episode will come up, at the cost of another episode until December. the series is Kirby: Right Back at Ya! (Hoshi no kaabii). the episodes are the original english dub by 4Kids entertainment.

They're pretty fun to watch, so tune in every monday and thursday for a new episode !



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> After his praised appearance in Kirby's Epic Yarn, Kirby returns to the wii with his own TV channel.
> The kirby TV channel will come out in most of europe as free download. Users can enjoy animated films with Kirby, the star warrior, who goes to battle with King DeDeDee.



Dutch sort of "source"
English Source (thanks kirbyboy!)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 24, 2011)

I know it's legit news but a source and a better format is ideal of a USN :/


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I know it's legit news but a source and a better format is ideal of a USN :/



...How do I link to my wii? I dunno, but last time I checked, my wii wasn't an internet site.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 24, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 24, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....

He mean link to a news site that has the same extact news on it.

Like this.

Source


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol Shiny Latios xD Anyways, it was inevitable that KirbyBoy would post on a topic like this.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks kirbyboy... wait weren't you Duskeye(or somethin) first?

I was just having a lulz moment. Should go to bed when I have those. it means I'm tired >.>




			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol Shiny Latios xD Anyways, it was inevitable that KirbyBoy would post on a topic like this.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol Shiny Latios xD Anyways, it was inevitable that KirbyBoy would post on a topic like this.


You suck.


----------



## pistone (Jun 24, 2011)

thats cool .....noe lets hope a ninja gaiden channel will come out .............in the begining kirby and then ninja......what do you want more ?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 24, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> thats cool .....noe lets hope a ninja gaiden channel will come out .............in the begining kirby and then ninja......*what do you want more ?*


Megaman Starforce series anyone?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 24, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Is holding a mirror in front of KirbyBoy* Yes I agree with you


----------



## Ikki (Jun 24, 2011)

The Kirby TV show was fucking awesome.


Lucky Europeans.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 24, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> The Kirby TV show was fucking awesome.
> 
> 
> *Lucky Europeans.*


getting 3DS at 333$ is lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, we're kinda lucky to get this channel
maybe someone will get you a wad file


----------



## Nujui (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess I'm glad my wii is region free by hacking.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 24, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I guess I'm glad my wii is region free by hacking.



Yes but you might need a proxy so that you can use the channel out of region. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nintndo of America is really starting to suck!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 24, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Bros. Super Show?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2011)

Should also be on the 3ds for NOA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This just remind me of Kid Muscle.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have to tune in at specific times to watch, or can you stream any of the previously "aired" episodes at any time? I can't check my Wii right now...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 24, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Do you have to tune in at specific times to watch, or can you stream any of the previously "aired" episodes at any time? I can't check my Wii right now...


I would check it myself but there's no wad out yet.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jun 24, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> Completely unexpected, Kirby TV launched and wiiconnect24 users got a message about it.
> It was announced 3 weeks ago, in a German Nintendo news show, available trough the Wiis Nintendo Channel and the 3DSes Shopping Channel.
> 
> The Kirby episodes are in German here, btw.
> QUOTE(SifJar @ Jun 25 2011, 12:12 AM) Do you have to tune in at specific times to watch, or can you stream any of the previously "aired" episodes at any time? I can't check my Wii right now...


If I remember correctly, you can watch them for two weeks.
You can also re-enable older episodes with a "key" for 24 hours.
You get keys for watching a full episode, sometimes.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol soi the wii isnt dead of new content? Now lets see if sm 4.4 comes out.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

LEO BURNETT AND 4KIDS ARE THE DEVIL


----------



## machomuu (Jun 24, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> LEO BURNETT AND 4KIDS ARE THE DEVIL


Yeah, but this dub's not that bad


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Why couldn't they add the channel or should i say box for the 3ds? I can't be bothered to unplug my ps2 and hook up my wii in it's place. What's that you say?, america is being punished for producing a well known hacker into the world so we're not getting jack anymore?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 25, 2011)

4kids went bankrupt, so I can see how they're doing this.
Actually they used to show this program on a UK TV channel called Pop.

Personally I think the japanese original with subs is better.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 26, 2011)

heh thx for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My little sis loves it lmao she keeps saying "Adam will you put on kirby?"  XD i kind of like kirby too....


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 26, 2011)

anyone having issues with Kirby TV?
its not working for me :\ black screen popping up once i start the channel


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> anyone having issues with Kirby TV?
> its not working for me :\ black screen popping up once i start the channel


The Channel uses IOS56. Make sure you have the latest version.


----------



## gundambot (Jul 14, 2011)

any chance of this channel getting dumped?  

I don't have my shop in european region =(


----------



## Fudge (Jul 14, 2011)

I would gladly dump this if I still had my Wii.


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Jul 14, 2011)

I changed my Wii's region, downloaded and dumped the channel. After I restored my NAND backup and installed the previously created WAD (with modified ticket), I just got a black screen. No matter what I do, I can't get the channel to load properly.

I've done this before with the Jam with the Band Live Channel, and it worked like a charm, so...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 20, 2011)

PabloACZ said:
			
		

> I changed my Wii's region, downloaded and dumped the channel. After I restored my NAND backup and installed the previously created WAD (with modified ticket), I just got a black screen. No matter what I do, I can't get the channel to load properly.
> 
> I've done this before with the Jam with the Band Live Channel, and it worked like a charm, so...



as stated before, you need IOS 56. get the latest version


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Jul 20, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> PabloACZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, rite? I already had v5662 w/o patches installed with DOP-Mii (r165, compiled from SVN). Still, I can't seem to find a reasonable explanation of why it doesn't work.


----------



## Vahkiti (Aug 10, 2011)

PabloACZ said:
			
		

> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump, anyone else have this problem? Or find a solution?


----------



## Vahkiti (Aug 11, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump. (I hate doing that. Makes me sound like a noob)


----------

